# New section for nose art



## itznogood (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi ww2aircraft admin 

A new idea ? 
A section for all the fabulous nose art on the great planes of ww2. 

Itznogood


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 9, 2004)

sounds good, setup two cat. for nose art. broke them into color, and black&white.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 9, 2004)

you see, the B-17 was so ugly they had to paint things on the nose to try and make them look better


----------



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

Not at all! The B-17 crews merely had a sense of humor. The Lancaster crews were cowed into silence by the sheer ugliness of the plane they were flying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, well the lancaster had go faster stripes in the form of camoflage


----------



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yeah, well the lancaster had go faster stripes in the form of camoflage



umm... what?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 9, 2004)

you know, go faster stripes?


----------



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

me no know.

teach me.  


Must be a Brit thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 9, 2004)

those white stripes are "go faster" stripes


----------



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahh, I see. Never heard of it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 9, 2004)

mmmmmmmm, well it's not just a britt thing?


----------



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

well, it ain't an Ohio thing.

Must be a Canadian thing

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 9, 2004)

the lanc needs camoflage so it dont get shot down in the day  cos the b-17s were so good they could afford a little nose art and humour


----------



## Crazy (Feb 9, 2004)

the B-17 didn't NEED go faster stripes. It was plenty fast already.


----------



## Archer (Feb 10, 2004)

Mustangs did though, actually, didn't all Western Europe theater planes get those ugly black and white go faster stripes?

The Navy and Marines on the other hand had planes that were good enough they didn't need them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 10, 2004)

them black and white stripes were to identify them as brittish in the crowded sky's around the time of D-Day

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Archer (Feb 10, 2004)

I know that they try to get us to believe they were for identification, they were hoping we wouldn't find out their real purpose


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 10, 2004)

Which was  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 11, 2004)

that they were really alien space craft, and that they were not real planes


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 11, 2004)

They do say Aliens have been working for the U.S Goverment since 1947  

Hot Space


----------



## Viper (Feb 19, 2004)

hmmm intresting.......


----------



## Hot Space (Feb 19, 2004)

..............but is it true though :grab: 

Hot Space


----------



## Velius (Sep 29, 2007)

Go faster stripes?! HAHAHA.....wow, I'm laughing really hard! That's a good one! Heh heh...........heh heh heh. "Go faster stripes". That is really good!


----------



## Tao-san (Jul 5, 2008)

I really love this suggestion.
A thread or part of the forum for nosearts, or close view of props, victories on tails or on the fuselage.
Could be very esthetical and full of anecdots, no ?


----------

